# Jowo #5 Nib Unit Dimensions



## cameronjcornwell (Sep 26, 2019)

Hey y'all!

I can't seem to find any reliable information for the dimensions of the standard #5 nib housing for Jowo nibs. Do any of you have that information?

On a related note, do any of you know the dimensions of the nib itself? Feed dimensions would also be helpful if available.

Thanks,
Cameron


----------



## FGarbrecht (Sep 26, 2019)

cameronjcornwell said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> I can't seem to find any reliable information for the dimensions of the standard #5 nib housing for Jowo nibs. Do any of you have that information?
> 
> ...


LOL, sorry I can't help unfortunately, see my rant about this: https://www.penturners.org/threads/generic-jeer.161771/


----------



## EBorraga (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## More4dan (Sep 26, 2019)

The only issue is the photo for the JOWO #5 drawing is it doesn’t match the photo.





Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mredburn (Sep 26, 2019)

Ripped off a quick drawing, threads are 6.4 x .5   but 5mm long not 5.12 The lip at the front is not as crisp as drawn on the nib housing I have but its close enough.  The dimensions because its a piece of plastic are not consistent around the housing but this will get you close.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 27, 2019)

mredburn said:


> Ripped off a quick drawing



Thanks, Mike.


----------

